# Sibelius and Dorico comparing real time MIDI recording performance



## Elephant (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi Notation specialists !
I have been using Sibelius for ages, and have not yet made the leap to Dorico. For those who have spend a good amount of time with Dorico (as well as Sibelius), how does the real time MIDI recording function in Dorico compare with flex-time in Sibelius in terms of accuracy and ease of use and correcting errors ? (I saw the Alan Silvestri videos on the Steinberg site and one comment of his seemed to suggest that Dorico was great in this respect - does anyone know what he could have meant ?)

Thanks in advance !
E


----------



## srprose (Jan 2, 2020)

I find Dorico much more solid in this respect, TBH I never got on with flexitime in Sib and always left it off. Dorico seems to record my intentions far more accurately...


----------

